# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نحوه انتقال فایل بین گوشی و pc

## farshid_82

سلام
یه برنامه هست که باید از طریق گوشی نقاط gps ثبت کنه حالا کاربر می خواد از طریق کابل یا wifi یا bluetooth به pc وصل بشه تا اطلاعات انتقال بده به برنامه ای که اونم خودم نوشتم اما نمی دونم آیا امکانش هست که وقتی گوشی به سیستم وصل شد خود برنامه اتومات کانکت کنه و فایل مورد نظرو دریافت کنه.هیچ اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم لطفا راهنمائی بفرمائید.

فایل مورد نظر sqlite هست.
آیا با نصب sdk ها روی سیستم کاربر این کار شدنی میشه؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
بله، این امکان وجود داره. اگه sdk روی سیستم وجود داشته باشه با استفاده از adb.exe و دستور shell pull میشه فایل رو از گوشی خواند و روی pc ریخت. نکته قابل توجه اینه که حتماً باید USB Debugging فعال باشه. البته تا اندروید 4.1 بدون فعال بودن usb debugging هم میشه اینکار رو به وسیله یک هک انجام داد(البته این هک تا به امروز فقط برای گوشی های سامسونگ و htc و تعدادی از گوشیهای چینی جواب داده). 
موفق باشید...

----------

